
Show HN: Hiring and Seeking Who Is Hiring Faster - Windson
https://osjobs.github.io/
======
dmohs
Love how simple this is. Looking forward to seeing how it works.

Even in such a simple form, I'd like to see good usability practice: \- If I
leave the field without modifying it, I shouldn't see an error message. \-
When I click the Subscribe button after correcting an error, it moves and my
click misses. It can be tricky, but you should take care to ensure UI elements
do not move when the user might be in the middle of an interaction. It's not
always avoidable, but it should be as rare as you can make it.

